# P.H. Drop after add flourite and new rocks



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

I added Flourite and some type rocks that i don't know what they are. since then my P.H. has been dropping. Im now down to 5.8. can rocks cause this fast a drop in 4 days? my only rock test before adding was to make sure they where really hard not soft or flake easily.

I have also lost some fish 5 plus "purple neons"died and 3-4 splash tetras jumped tank. one dwarf gourami has been laying on substrate since the change over but not dead.

kinda confused as to whats going on. had to stop co2 injection to keep p.h. from going to low. drop checker is blue.

K.H. 3
G.H 15+

im starting to add baking soda to raise my P.H.? and increasing excel dose to help with carbon until my co2 is back on. is this going to work? Flourite is supposed to not affect P.H. correct? can rocks do this much ? below is a picture of rocks maybe someone will recognize? Is their a better way to raise p.h.?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not saying the rocks are not the cause but in my experience, rock usually raises the pH if it has any effect at all. Have you tested your tap water's rested pH? Is this a new setup? 

Either way, I would put a piece of the rock in a small container of water and test it a bit more. I suppose it is possible there is something in the Flourite that could be causing issues...look at all the problems there have been with Eco Complete in recent years. You may want to do the same test with your Flourite as well.

Baking soda is probably the best way to raise your pH, just do it slowly. Raising the pH quickly will probably cause even more issues with your fish.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

MatPat said:


> I'm not saying the rocks are not the cause but in my experience, rock usually raises the pH if it has any effect at all. Have you tested your tap water's rested pH? Is this a new setup?
> 
> Either way, I would put a piece of the rock in a small container of water and test it a bit more. I suppose it is possible there is something in the Flourite that could be causing issues...look at all the problems there have been with Eco Complete in recent years. You may want to do the same test with your Flourite as well.
> 
> Baking soda is probably the best way to raise your pH, just do it slowly. Raising the pH quickly will probably cause even more issues with your fish.


My tap water is always at 7.0 -7.2 i should retest though maybe something changed i didn't think about that. i have one small rock i left out of the tank so i will test it and some flourite to. This tank has been established for quite a while in fact i layed the flourite over the existing river sand its a 50/50 mix. never had to deal with P.H. drops like this before all kinda new.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

oregon aqua said:


> My tap water is always at 7.0 -7.2 i should retest though maybe something changed i didn't think about that. i have one small rock i left out of the tank so i will test it and some flourite to. This tank has been established for quite a while in fact i layed the flourite over the existing river sand its a 50/50 mix. never had to deal with P.H. drops like this before all kinda new.


My tap water is always between 8.4 and 8.6 but after resting for a few days or aerating overnight, it drops to 7.6 where it remains. If you are on a public water supply, your tap water can easily change depending on the season and where your water supplier gets the water. During different times of the year, water can be from surface water or ground water here, and both have a different GH and KH (and therefore pH).

I wonder if adding the Flourite over the existing sand could have cut off the O2 supply, causing the bacteria to die and lower the pH? I don't know how much of an effect this would have on the pH (if any) but if it was in combination with a change in your water supply, it could be possible...just a thought...


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

you ever due something so stupid you don't even want to admit it to your self???

for instance lets say you added flourite to your tank and some new rocks, after words you changed the water a time or two to clear up the water then cleaned your filter, then put your filter back together but don't take your P.h. probe off of bypass? so your probe is not reading the tank water anymore?

Need i say more? :-\" come on we all make a mistake some times. And totaly freak out and start adding baking soda.....don't we???


i will just end this on a quote. "A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice."
Bill Cosby

hello my name is stupid LOL


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

HaHa, I guess this is a perfect example of the KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) theory 

It was pretty "gutsy" to admit a mistake like this and may just help one other person with a similar issue so thanks for updating everyone.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't feel so bad about all of my stupid mistakes now! If we learn from mistakes, I feel I should be pretty near a genius by now.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

I never have a problem admitting my wrongs =0) i just turn them into learning experiences. i.e. if the metal is glowing red its more than likely hot. (still have trouble with that one) 

I still havnt explained why my fish think their lemmings but that has stopped for now. Will need to keep doing w.c. to fix what i messed up while i was trying to fix my tank. my k.h. is way up above normal. 

"Live and learn, or live and don't but what ever you do have fun while doing it."


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

just cause

i tested the rock 24hr no change in ph kh
tested fourite no changes
tested tap water .5kh 7.0ph at 76f


----------

